# Λόγια του αέρα



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2013)

Έτσι ονομάζεται το νέο βιβλίο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, που κυκλοφόρησε χτες από τις Εκδόσεις του Εικοστού Πρώτου, με υπότιτλο “και άλλες 1000 παγιωμένες εκφράσεις”. Όπως γράφει σήμερα ο Ν.Σ. στο ιστολόγιό του, στο σχετικό εκτενές σημείωμά του:

[...] Οι παγιωμένες εκφράσεις είναι ένα ελκυστικό κομμάτι της ελληνικής και κάθε άλλης γλώσσας· δίνουν χρώμα και πλούτο στη γλώσσα, επιτρέπουν να εκφρασθούν λεπτές αποχρώσεις, ενώ συχνά ακόμα και η ιστορία της γέννησης τους είναι γοητευτικά ενδιαφέρουσα. Είναι όμως κι ένα κομμάτι φευγαλέο· πολλές εκφρά­σεις είναι εφήμερες, άλλες συγχέονται με τις παροι­μίες, στα λεξικά δεν είναι πάντοτε εύκολος ο εντοπι­σμός τους. Ακόμα και το όνομα τους είναι αμφιλεγόμε­νο: ο μεγάλος Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης προτιμούσε τον όρο «ιδιωτισμοί», κρατώντας τον όρο «ιδιωματισμοί» για τα διαλεκτικά στοιχεία (π.χ. την κρητική λέξη ‘μπέτης’ ή την ηπειρώτικη ‘ζάρκος’). Ωστόσο, ο όρος “ιδιωτισμός” δεν έχει επικρατήσει κι εγώ τελικά, ύστερα από πολλή σκέψη, αποφάσισα να μην ακολου­θήσω την επιλογή αυτή.

Άλλοι πάλι, όπως ο Α.Α. Παπα­δόπουλος, έκαναν λόγο για «φρασεολογικά στοιχεία» ή «φρασεολογισμούς». Η άποψη αυτή είναι βάσιμη, εφόσον μάλιστα οι εκφράσεις αυτές ανήκουν στον κλάδο της φρασεολογίας. Μπορεί κανείς επίσης να μιλήσει για παροιμιακές εκφράσεις (αλλά αυτό θολώνει ακόμα περισσότερο τη διαχωριστική γραμμή με τις παροιμίες) ή για στερεότυπες εκφράσεις, ή για κλισέ ή για μεταφορικές εκφράσεις. Στα αγγλικά επικρατεί ο όρος idiom, ενώ η γαλλική βιβλιογραφία είναι εξίσου αμήχανη με την ελληνική (expressions et locutions, expressions imagées, expressions idiomatiques). Την προηγούμενη φορά που είχα ασχοληθεί με αυτό το θέμα, είχα επιλέξει τον (εσκεμμένα ανακριβή) όρο «ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις». Στο μεταξύ άλλαξα γνώμη και τώρα υιοθετώ τον όρο «παγιωμένες εκφράσεις». Για την ορολογία δείτε τη διδακτορική διατριβή της Αλεξάνδρας Χιώτη _Οι παγιωμένες εκφράσεις της νέας ελληνικής: ιστορική διάσταση, ταξινόμηση και στερεοτυπικότητα_ (υπάρχει ονλάιν στο Διαδίκτυο). [...]


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Καλά, το Σάββατο που θα είμαι σε βιβλιοπωλείο, έχω να κάνω μερικές καλές επενδύσεις.

Μαστρο-Νίκο, καλοτάξιδο! 

Εγώ επιμένω στους ιδιωματισμούς και τις ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις και ελπίζω τέτοιες να έχεις. Οι παγιωμένες (fixed expressions, set expressions, frozen expressions — ούτε οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν λένε να κατασταλάξουν) περιλαμβάνουν και εκφράσεις χωρίς μεταφορικές σημασίες. Απλώς είναι σαν τους Χιώτες που πάνε μαζί.

A fixed expression in English is a standard form of expression that has taken on a more specific meaning than the expression itself. It is different from a proverb in that it is used as a part of a sentence, and is the standard way of expressing a concept or idea.

Examples include:


 all of a sudden
 come into mind
 fall in line
 I can assure you
 so to speak
 surf the web
 trinomials (3-word fixed expressions); e.g. "lights, camera, action", "signed, sealed, delivered".


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 20, 2013)

Καλοτάξιδο, Νίκο!!!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2013)

Κάθε επιτυχία, Νίκο! :)

ΥΓ Κι ευχαριστούμε για την κομψή λύση του προβλήματος «τι δώρο να τους πάρω;».


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Στη σελίδα του ΕΚΤ http://phdtheses.ekt.gr/eadd/handle/10442/22381, ακόμα κι αν είσαι γραμμένος, δεν φαίνεται να δίνεται η δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις τη διατριβή σε PDF. Αν είστε γραμμένος και πιο μάγκας από μένα ή έχετε ήδη τη διατριβή σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, δώστε μου τη δυνατότητα να την αποκτήσω, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατό να διαβάζουμε όλη τη μέρα στην οθόνη μας.


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα καλά λόγια!

Σε σχέση με τις διατριβές, υπάρχει μια εναλλακτική δυνατότητα, που θα γνωστοποιηθεί αρμοδίως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τη γνωστοποίηση.

Παραμένει η απορία: Γιατί το ΕΚΤ διαφημίζει το μέγεθος του PDF και τη δυνατότητα να το κατεβάσουν οι εγγεγραμμένοι, αλλά αρνείται στη συνέχεια να υλοποιήσει τις υποσχέσεις του; Κάποιοι προγραμματιστές έχουν κάνει πάλι το θαύμα τους;

Επίσης, θα πρέπει να αντιληφθούν κάποια στιγμή οι κοινότητες που παράγουν γραπτά για ανάγνωση (η πανεπιστημιακή, η εκδοτική, η μιντιακή) ότι, εκτός από τις προδιαγραφές για σελίδα Α4 (που προσφέρεται για εκτύπωση), επιβάλλεται πλέον και η δημιουργία PDF για ηλεαναγνώστες (μικρή σελίδα, μεγάλα γράμματα). Δείτε το μέλλον, ντε!


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2013)

Ωραίο το βιβλίο, καλοπούλητο!
Ωραίο και το ηλεαναγνώστες, νίκελ, αντί για ηλαναγνώστες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2014)

Το βιβλίο θα παρουσιαστεί και σε εκδήλωση που θα γίνει στον Ιανό (Σταδίου 24) την Τετάρτη 26.02.2014 στις 18:00.


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> Παραμένει η απορία: Γιατί το ΕΚΤ διαφημίζει το μέγεθος του PDF και τη δυνατότητα να το κατεβάσουν οι εγγεγραμμένοι, αλλά αρνείται στη συνέχεια να υλοποιήσει τις υποσχέσεις του; Κάποιοι προγραμματιστές έχουν κάνει πάλι το θαύμα τους;



Όχι, δεν οφείλεται σε αμέλεια των προγραμματιστών, αλλά σε συνήθειες του (ελληνικού μόνο;) ακαδημαϊκού κόσμου: η διατριβή «απελευθερώνεται» βαθμιαία. Πρώτα ανακοινώνεται ο τίτλος —μαθαίνεις μόνο τον τίτλο, δεν βλέπεις καθόλου κείμενο. Έπειτα δημοσιεύεται το κείμενο, αλλά είναι μόνο για ανάγνωση, όχι για κατέβασμα. Τέλος, δίνεται η ελευθερία και για κατέβασμα. Προφανώς η διατριβή αυτή βρίσκεται στο δεύτερο στάδιο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2014)

Earion said:


> Έπειτα δημοσιεύεται το κείμενο, αλλά είναι μόνο για ανάγνωση, όχι για κατέβασμα.



Θα μπορούσαμε, αυτό το στάδιο, στο πρότυπο του Chinese water torture, να το ονομάσουμε Japanese screen torture: θα το διαβάσεις στη γιαπωνέζικη οθόνη σου και θα βγάλεις τα μάτια σου αν βιάζεσαι. 

Πόσο ευτυχής θα ήμουν αν μπορούσα εύκολα να αντιλαμβάνομαι τη λογική κάποιων πραγμάτων που σε πρώτη ανάγνωση μού φαίνονται ηλίθια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2014)

Σήμερα στις 6 το απόγευμα θα γίνει στον Ιανό (Σταδίου 24) η παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Λόγια του αέρα_. Θα μιλήσουν ο γιατρός και λαογράφος Γεράσιμος Ρηγάτος, ο καθηγητής της Γλωσσολογίας Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2014)

Ήταν πολύ όμορφα χτες. Ήταν όλοι ορεξάτοι, τόσο οι ομιλητές (στους οποίους προστέθηκε και η Άννα Ιορδανίδου) όσο και ο πολύς κόσμος που είχε μαζευτεί. Τα πλεονεκτήματα του βιβλίου παρουσιάστηκαν με ενάργεια και μπόλικα παραδείγματα. Ο Σαραντάκος αναφέρθηκε διεξοδικότατα σε θέματα της ιστορίας των εκφράσεων και ειδικότερα στη διαδικασία της ανασκευής λανθασμένων ή και πλαστών ετυμολογήσεων. Όλοι είχαν διάθεση, όπως φάνηκε από τις ερωτήσεις που ακολούθησαν, να μείνουμε μέχρι αργά. Ίσως ο Ιανός θα πρέπει να σκεφτεί και τις βιβλιοπαρουσιάσεις μετά δείπνου.

Σήμερα θα γίνει (πάλι στον Ιανό, στις 8:30 μμ) η παρουσίαση του βιβλίου της Άννας Ιορδανίδου που εκδόθηκε πρόσφατα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

Για όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/03/06/logiaeraianos/#more-10760


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2014)

Αποκλειστικά για άμπαλους:


Το βιβλιοπωλείο ΠΛΕΙΑΔΕΣ (Σπ. Μερκούρη 62)

και οι

ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΚΟΣΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ

σας προσκαλούν στην παρουσίαση-συζήτηση του βιβλίου

του ΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΚΟΥ

ΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΕΡΑ
και άλλες 1000 παγιωμένες εκφράσεις

*τη Δευτέρα 30 Ιουνίου 2014, στις 8:00 μ.μ.*

Θα μιλήσουν ο Νίκος Λίγγρης και ο συγγραφέας​


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2014)

400 μέτρα από το βιβλιοπωλείο βρίσκεται το τελευταίο από τα μαγαζιά αυτής της σελίδας:

http://www.athinorama.gr/restaurants/article.aspx?id=2500273


----------



## sarant (Jun 26, 2014)

Το πιάσαμε το υπονοούμενο :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2014)

Σήμερα αγνοούμε Γαλλίες-Νιγηρίες και πάμε για αερολογίες.

Ουπς! Λάθος λογοπαίγνιο! ;)

Μα πώς να πούμε την ουσιαστική συζήτηση για τα «Λόγια του αέρα»;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2014)

Αιθερολογίες!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Φοβήθηκα ότι θα αερολογούσαμε εμείς και θα ήθελαν αιθέρα οι ακροατές. Κακώς φοβήθηκα. 
Ο χώρος γέμισε άμπαλους — το βιβλιοπωλείο μέσα και η αυλίτσα έξω. Ήρθαν και πολλοί καλοί φίλοι, που κάποιους είχα να τους δω βδομάδες, και βοήθησαν στη συζήτηση που έγινε μετά. Στο τέλος, αναγκάστηκαν να μας διώξουν για να κλείσουν οι άνθρωποι, αλλά δεν πήγαμε πολύ μακριά. Μας περιποιήθηκε ο Ηλίας. 

Υποθέτω ότι ο Σαραντάκος θα ανεβάσει κάποια στιγμή σχετικό υλικό. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όσους ήρθαν να μας κάνουν παρέα. Ήταν πολύ πολύ όμορφα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2014)

Ήταν πράγματι πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ όσους ήρθαν και ακόμα περισσότερο τον συνονόματο που είπε τόσα και τόσο καλά.

Θα ανεβάσω κάποια πράγματα αν και το ηχητικό για τεχνικούς λόγους θα αργήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2014)

Για όσους απουσίασαν και έχουν αναγνωστικές αντοχές:

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/04/pleiades/

Αλλά είναι μισή ακόμα η ενημέρωση. Λείπει το καλό κομμάτι.


----------

